# are there any cool OEM pedals from the S/A3?



## NoDubJustYet (Mar 25, 2002)

As the topic asks..... Has anyone seen any cool pedals from these cars? I know everyone gets the TT pedals for their Mk IV VW, but how about something else from the Audi lineup? I would love pictures and part numbers. Thanks.


----------



## mil337 (Aug 14, 2002)

*Re: are there any cool OEM pedals from the S/A3? (NoDubJustYet)*

-did you check out the 337/anniversary gti pedals or s4 pedals?


----------



## NoDubJustYet (Mar 25, 2002)

*Re: are there any cool OEM pedals from the S/A3? (mil337)*

yeah, I've seen all the VW OEM pedals and A/S4 pedals probably wouldn't work in a Mk IV seeing as how they are from a B5/5.5/6 platform- I want to know about the A/S3 (or any Seat or Skoda) because they are on the Mk IV platform. I'm tired of the TT, 337, 25th, 20th, Beetle Turbo S, etc pedals, hence me asking for pedals from European platform sharers.


----------



## NoDubJustYet (Mar 25, 2002)

*Re: are there any cool OEM pedals from the S/A3? (NoDubJustYet)*

BAM! back from the dead.
There have to be some cool pedals from Audi, Seat or Skoda MkIV's...


----------



## NoDubJustYet (Mar 25, 2002)

bump


----------

